# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Lắp đặt Giám sát hành trình SGS-T16 và T17

## thuxuanmarketing

Công ty TNHH Đầu Tư Ngôi Sao Sài Gòn (SAGOSTAR) chúng tôi, là công ty chuyên nghiên cứu, sản xuất, lắp ráp trong những lĩnh vực điện tử, viễn thông, điều khiển tự động ... 

 Nhằm đáp ứng cho nhu cầu quản lý xe oto ngày càng cao của nhiều doanh nghiệp, và theo quy định của BGTVT tất cả những phương tiện oto tải điều phải lắp thiết bị giám sát hành trình.
 Nhận lắp đặt Thiết bị định vị ô tô, Giám sát hành trình SGS-T16 và T17



 Giám sát trên Deskop Appstore, CH GGPlay
 App, sản phẩm thiết bị giám sát hành trình là hàng Việt Nam
 Chứng nhận Hợp quy:

 Thẻ Rid

 Giá SGS-T16 là : 2tr2 chưa có RFID

 Định vị xe máy:

 
 1. Chống thấm nước và chống bụi IP65
 2. Kích thước siêu nhỏ đơn giản giấu kín
 3. Real Times
 4. Cắt từ xa nhiên liệu hoặc điện trên xe 
 5. Báo động rung
 6. Ranh giới địa lý

 Liên hệ:

 VPDD: 48/10 Phạm Văn Xảo, Phường Phú Thọ Hòa, Q. Tân Phú, TP.HCM

 DĐSDT 0909121264, 028.22004499

saigonstar@sgsi.vn

http://dinhvisaigon.vn/

----------

